# Plastic Polish?



## Snorton20 (Aug 12, 2008)

Has anyone ever used Mother's plastic polish for their acrylic final finish step after 12000 mm?
I was just wondering if it was worth running out and picking some up.  Thanks


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Aug 12, 2008)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=35652


----------



## spitfire (Aug 12, 2008)

I use Meguiar's scratch X or scratch out or something like that, it comes in a black tube and works great.


----------



## stevers (Aug 12, 2008)

I use Hutt Plastics Polish. And yes, a polish of some sort is worth it.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Aug 13, 2008)

I will stick with my Novus.  :biggrin:
 
Mike


----------



## Nick (Aug 13, 2008)

Try tooth paste, it works very good on Acrylic ans other plastic blanks


----------



## LostintheWoods (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm very pleased with Novus 2 also, Mike. Can see no reason at all to look for anything else at this point.


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 13, 2008)

3M Finesse-It II. 

Best stuff on the planet if you ask me. Not cheap, but goes a very long way. Polishes very quick, and has a slight "glazing" effect that leaves the blank absolutely glowing. I apply it with white cloth from my old t-shirts with the lathe on 3000+ RPM. 30 seconds per blank, if that.


----------



## Leather Man (Aug 17, 2008)

Where would you find this 3M Finesse-It II?
Thanks
Ben


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 17, 2008)

I've become a real fan of Flitz-METAL, PLASTIC, FIBERGLASS POLISH & PAINT RESTORER 

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## marelton (Aug 17, 2008)

redfishsc said:


> 3M Finesse-It II.
> 
> Best stuff on the planet if you ask me.



I agree, I was given some of this a while ago so I use it very sparingly after applying T Cut colour restorer to acrylics and the pens have a fantastic gloss.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 20, 2008)

On the very few non-wood pens I have made, I used Turtle Wax polishing compound. Inexpensive and works very well.
BTW, someone mentioned use of old t-shirt material for  polishing. I have found that this kind of material is too harsh and will leave scratches on the surface. There might be different kinds of t-shirts. Experimenting is a good idea before tackling an expensive pen.


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 20, 2008)

Brasso!  and for polishing nylon sock (panty hose).


----------



## killer-beez (Aug 26, 2008)

*Finishing plastics*

I dry sand on a lower speed then wet sand to 8k.  After, I use my buffing wheel to finish using Tripoli and White Diamond.  Seems like it works great.  This is the only way I know.  Does anyone see any problems with using Tripoli and White Diamond on plastics?


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 26, 2008)

PaulDoug said:


> Brasso!  and for polishing nylon sock (panty hose).




Brasso does work, I have used it, but I found it took longer to work than the Finesse-It II and didn't have the ability to buff out scratches that the Finesse-It II could handle. 

But you can't beat the price of the Brasso!


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 26, 2008)

killer-beez said:


> I dry sand on a lower speed then wet sand to 8k.  After, I use my buffing wheel to finish using Tripoli and White Diamond.  Seems like it works great.  This is the only way I know.  Does anyone see any problems with using Tripoli and White Diamond on plastics?





I use tripoli and WD on all my plastics, right before topping it off with the polish I posted above. 

The only caveat I've found is building up heat, you can melt a skid mark on your blank. Especially if the wheel is worn or caked.


----------

